# Dimple Dies



## barnett (Feb 13, 2021)

I made some dimple dies to counter-sink the heads for hex bolts in a sheet metal project.  I didn't take any pics during the build, I just worked them out as I went. I finished them and tried them out before I polished them, so I made sure they would work before any extra work. The holes are 1/4" I made 2 different size. I wanted them deep enough to sink the heads of 1/4" hex bolts. They worked out nicely, I'll try to post some pics of the once I get them polished.


----------



## Reddinr (Feb 13, 2021)

Very nice!   Do you use those on a press or do you tighten the through-bolt to use them?


----------



## barnett (Feb 13, 2021)

Reddinr said:


> Very nice!   Do you use those on a press or do you tighten the through-bolt to use them?



This is the first set I've ever made, I used the bolt to tighten them.


----------

